# Sticky  Looking for more alt. energy forums



## Ky-Jeeper

I'm looking for some links to some active alt. (DIY) energy forums that you like. 

TIA, Ky-Jeeper.


----------



## wy_white_wolf

http://www.solarpaneltalk.com/forumdisplay.php?11-Solar-panel-beginners


----------



## Ky-Jeeper

Looks like a decent site. Got it bookmarked


Ky-Jeeper


wy_white_wolf said:


> http://www.solarpaneltalk.com/forumdisplay.php?11-Solar-panel-beginners


----------



## Jonathan

Thanks for posting this thread. I'm from KY as well and am really looking forward to checking out any other sites that fellow HTers recommend.


----------



## TnAndy

Arizona Wind/Sun has a pretty good one:

http://www.wind-sun.com/ForumVB/index.php


----------



## artificer

One of the biggies is the forum from the Otherpower.com site

Michael


----------



## Ky-Jeeper

Welcome to the forum. I'm in south central ky. Pm me for hometown location.


Jonathan said:


> Thanks for posting this thread. I'm from KY as well and am really looking forward to checking out any other sites that fellow HTers recommend.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper

Thanks for the links TnAndy-Artificer !


----------



## Ross

This would make a good sticky. Be nice if you mentioned HT's version to some so we can keep this one growing too!


----------



## wy_white_wolf

This isn't a forum but is the best quick study for PV install and design available. And it's free

http://www.nabcep.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Web-PV-Installer-Resource-Guide-10-17-11.pdf

WWW


----------



## Ky-Jeeper

http://www.backwoodshome.com/forum/vb/forumdisplay.php?s=&daysprune=&f=28


----------



## AgrarianDr

I'm a huge fan of BuildItSolar.com - mostly because they are not trying to sell you anything, just a ton of good info, designs and plans for DYI. They also cover a lot more than solar, but that is their thrust. 
Virtually all of their downloads are free - except when it is linked to something like an eMagazine website where you have to subscribe to get access, but I bet 95% are free, downloadable pdf files etc.
Neat site, highly recommend.


----------



## Kirk

I don't come around here much these days, but I'll throw in a few forums I like.

I'm into driving green, so I spend a lot of time on CleanMPG, An authoritative source on fuel economy and hypermiling and Fuel Economy, Hypermiling, EcoModding News and Forum - EcoModder.com

A good site for green building, renovating, and other energy saving around the house is Ecofriendly DIY Home Projects

Another alternative energy site is Fieldlines.com: The Otherpower discussion board - Index

Great thread, and now I'm off to explore what others have posted.


----------



## chris_scott

We are thinking of buying a very small wind turbine and putting it on the garage roof and using it to help produce electricity and keep our light bill down. but i heard they are very loud..even the small ones. Does anyone know about this?


----------



## davebrik

Ky-Jeeper said:


> I'm looking for some links to some active alt. (DIY) energy forums that you like.
> 
> TIA, Ky-Jeeper.


Hi!

I know few forums that I participate in them: 
http://forum.housingenergyadvisor.com/ 
http://forums.energymatters.com.au/
http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com

Thanks!


----------



## Runners

I've been using these boost regulators for 4 years. At that time, Tim sold them assembled or as a kit.  If you have 12vdc appliances that need 12vdc to run, or run right - these units can keep you going while your battery reads as little as 9vdc. They are hand-made by Tim - and he's looking for beta testers for his 120amp units.

http://stores.tgelectronics.org/StoreFront.bok


----------



## PastTense

Hearth.com is very good for wood heating. http://www.hearth.com/talk/ Permies.com is strong on rocket stoves (as well as discussion on other types of alternative energy) http://www.permies.com/forums/ Their rocket stove sub-forum http://www.permies.com/forums/f-125/rocket-stoves


----------



## BadFordRanger

There was a site a few years ago that had three men that worked on all sorts of projects! 
They even built a wood fired steam engine that turned a generator to produce electricity! They build windmills from scratch and when I say from scratch I mean they glued magnets to a flywheel and wired their own couls, and they made their own blades for them! 
Can anyone give me the site they are at? 
Ranger


----------



## ropukal

Check out - http://greenergeek.com/. The site is a complete community for alternate energy enthusiasts, novice and experts.


----------



## JeepHammer

http://www.homepower.com/

Do you want to know how this stuff works, so you can build your own?
Or do you want instructions to build something someone else did?


----------



## wy_white_wolf

Insolergy said:


> Even though this is relevant forum site, but it is very difficult to get your registration approved. But once you get your registration done, your website will get traffic from the forum.


It's only difficult if you're a business trying to get free advertising from them. Don't link to a website in your personal data or signature and one has no problems. You will be limited on posting links until you've posted enough to prove you're not a spammer.

Something I wish this site would consider.

WWW


----------



## Headrc

If you are at all interested in using Lithium Ion technology for energy storage ....this forum is excellent. https://secondlifestorage.com/index.php


----------



## Hooligans

Like Andy said... Northern Arizona Wind and Sun, though I haven't looked at it lately.


----------

